# Master Chief vs Luffy



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Master Chief has access to the entire Halo arsenal. (vehicles included)
Has his MJOLNIR armor.
Has Cortana.

Luffy has all of his abilities including Haki (when available)

Battle to the death.
Both are bloodlusted.

Battle 1- Chief vs Pre TS Luffy
Battle 2- Chief vs TS Luffy
Battle 3- Weaponless Chief vs Pre TS Luffy
Battle 4- Weaponless Chief vs TS Luffy

Well?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Master Chief gets hishead punched off in all scenarios.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

Chapter one Luffy kills MC.

Seriously.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

You could make an argument for chapter one luffy against weapon chief though, Since the chief's bullet arent blunt


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> You could make an argument for chapter one luffy against weapon chief though, Since the chief's bullet arent blunt



Would his Halo 1 Pistol help?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Of course, that hax scope.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Of course, that hax scope.



Halo 1 pistol is multiversal.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Aug 16, 2012)

MC is peak superhuman, and Luffy has been bashing dudes like that round since East Blue era.

he wrecks in all scenarios.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kirby Vs. Luffy and Master Chief now.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2012)

Master Chief No scopes him in all Scenarios.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 16, 2012)

Master Chief loses by forfeit.

He never showed up because he was in the kitchen making Samus a sandwich.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 16, 2012)

Why did TC think this was a good idea?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kirby Vs. Luffy and Master Chief now.


 **


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

I edited to original post to clarify.

Also, I think you are discounting Chief a little bit.
He has super enhanced speed, strength and reflexes.

If Luffy is hit with the Energy sword, its game over.
I'm not sure what a Plasma Grenade (super heated plasma) would do to Luffy, though I'm positive it would be fatal. 

Also, all covenant weapons/vehicles are mostly super heat plasma.

TS Luffy would probably win, but Pre TS Luffy would lose.

Weaponless Chief loses both.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> I edited to original post to clarify.
> 
> Also, I think you are discounting Chief a little bit.
> He has super enhanced speed, strength and reflexes.
> ...



You do know Luffy can punch out things bigger then his ship right?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Luffy is far faster then anything Chief has had to react to really, the thing is Luffy Wont be getting hit, especially with precog.


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> You do know Luffy can punch out things bigger then his ship right?



Size isn't everything.

In the Wraith's case, its a super tank from the future.
It weighs alot more than the Merry does.

I'm not so sure Pre TS Luffy could do anything about it except for maybe gear 3rd, but that also makes him a bigger target for the Wraiths main cannon, which would melt right through him. And while this is going on he also has to deal with the automatic turret mounted on the front.

And the Wraith has a boost for evasive maneuvers, but it probably wouldn't be much use here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh god.......


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> oh god.......



Oh god what?

I'm trying to have a civilized debate here.
Theres no need to get snippy.

You're quick to discount MC, you're probably one of those people who think shooters are for braindead morons.

Well theres SOOOO much more to Halo than the games.
Pick up some of the books. If you enjoy Sci-Fi, you'll love them.

The universe is amazing, if only more people gave them a chance..


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Size isn't everything.
> 
> In the Wraith's case, its a super tank from the future.
> It weighs alot more than the Merry does.
> ...



.....Merry?.....when was the last time you read/saw One Piece? During East Blue?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Size isn't everything.
> 
> In the Wraith's case, its a super tank from the future.
> It weighs alot more than the Merry does.
> ...



Luffy can always do this. 

[YOUTUBE]9KmbsYobyVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> When was the last time you read my original post?
> 
> Battle 1- Chief vs *Pre TS Luffy*
> Battle 2- Chief vs TS Luffy



*face palms*


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

The thing is...

There's no debate to be had. Luffy's durability>MC's weaponry.

Luffy's speed>>>>>>>>>>>MC's speed.

I don't remember any impressive durability feats from the tanks. Not that it matters that much, as they'd never be able to hit or hurt Luffy.

By the way, that ad hominem was hilarious.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 16, 2012)

Jet pistol!


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> *face palms*



Shit, i flubbed up.
I forgot they got Sunny in Pre TS.
Sorry bout that..

But my previous statement still stands.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 16, 2012)

GOMU GOMU NO PIMP SLAP!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Plus even meelee from Master Chief can fuck a wraith up. Not to mention even chief can outrun the turret.


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Plus even meelee from Master Chief can fuck a wraith up. Not to mention even chief can outrun the turret.



I guess. But its only really weak at the door flap thing.
Will Luffy really know that? Unless he sees MC climb in?

Even so, can you guys at least agree that *IF* MC hits Luffy with anything plasma, it'll hurt?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope.

The plasma isn't even wall level.


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Nope.
> 
> The plasma isn't even wall level.



What does "Wall Level" mean?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> What does "Wall Level" mean?



Being able to break a wall.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsfxSWp-57I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Being able to break a wall.



Oh ok, thanks.
"Wall level" is kinda vague considering that walls can be very different.

Well the tanks certainly can break walls, but for gameplays sake they can't allow it.
Also the Spartan Laser can penetrate mostly anything. In the books plasma weapons can melt through most human tech, including vehicles and even the Spartan's MJOLNIR armor.

Which means it would go through rubber without any trouble.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

I was talking about the handheld weapons when I said they weren't wall level. And "x" level is a commonly used term around here, so you should probably get used to it.




> Also the Spartan Laser can penetrate mostly anything. In the books plasma weapons can melt through most human tech, including vehicles and even the Spartan's MJOLNIR armor.
> 
> Which means it would go through rubber without any trouble.


Rubber, yes.

Luffy, no.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

Seriously, Luffy has town level durability right now IIRC.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 16, 2012)

Wait?

Is this actually being debated over?

Luffy punchs Master Chief.

There's literally nothing Master Chief can do here.


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Seriously, Luffy has town level durability right now IIRC.



Right now yeah.

I've already agreed that MC loses battles 2,3 and 4.
Its battle 1 that I'm arguing.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Its battle 1 that I'm arguing.



Luffy pre time skip is still hypersonic+.

That's so much above master chief's speed it isn't even funny.

Luffy punchs him before he can do anything


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Wait?
> 
> Is this actually being debated over?
> 
> ...



I hesitate to call this a debate.



Solar12 said:


> Right now yeah.
> 
> I've already agreed that MC loses battles 2,3 and 4.
> Its battle 1 that I'm arguing.



Pre TS he's Multi city block level IIRC.

Not to mention the speed and DC and everything advantages he has.


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 16, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I hesitate to call this a debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I'll resign here.

Though I don't believe you guys are giving MC enough credit.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 16, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I was talking about the handheld weapons when I said they weren't wall level. And "x" level is a commonly used term around here, so you should probably get used to it.



Considering they melt sizable chunks of metal in the novels, Covenant small arms probably _are_ wall level in terms of energy.

Not like it matters here, but still.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> I suppose I'll resign here.
> 
> Though I don't believe you guys are giving MC enough credit.



Fine enlighten everyone on Hypersonic +, Multi block level Chief.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Considering they melt sizable chunks of metal in the novels, Covenant small arms probably _are_ wall level in terms of energy.
> 
> Not like it matters here, but still.



Really? I thought they just burned the walls in the novels. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2012)

Plasma weapons burn, that would be what affects Luffy (or doesn't as the case may be) not their destructive capacity.  MC with his weapons could murder early Luffy, but by the time he reaches Arlong he's far too much, this isn't even remotely fair.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope you don't want me to go into the MANY reasons that Chief get's his balls kicked in.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> I suppose I'll resign here.
> 
> Though I don't believe you guys are giving MC enough credit.



What do you think would happen if Luffy punched him?


----------



## Solar12 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> What do you think would happen if Luffy punched him?



Gomu Gomu no Pistol?
I don't know what would happen to rubber/flesh if it touched an energy shield.

But, if MC can take 50 caliber sniper shot to the chest and still walk around, his shield/armor must be damn good.

And IIRC, in the books he deflects a missile with his shields by having Cortana redirect all of his shield power to his hand.


----------



## bowerworld (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Gomu Gomu no Pistol?
> I don't know what would happen to rubber/flesh if it touched an energy shield.
> 
> But, if MC can take 50 caliber sniper shot to the chest and still walk around, his shield/armor must be damn good.
> ...


What would happen to the flesh? it would go through the weak shielding then smash his armor into more pieces than mandarin has during the dumpling festival.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Gomu Gomu no Pistol?
> I don't know what would happen to rubber/flesh if it touched an energy shield.
> 
> But, if MC can take 50 caliber sniper shot to the chest and still walk around, his shield/armor must be damn good.
> ...



The fact you think this is relevant is sad.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2012)

Should have been Sparten 1337, then this match would have been funny.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 17, 2012)

Overshield + Gravity hammer + Energy Sword + Invisibility all still won't be enough to beat even pre-skip Luffy.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2012)

If you want a vehicle for MC that has a hope of beating Luffy, he would need a few Sheild world sentinels.


----------



## Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

You would need something like a MAC gun to kill Luffy.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> You would need something like a MAC gun to kill Luffy.


A ship mounted MAC gun or land based MAC gun, the former gets the job done but is unfair since Chief can just bomp him from space, the latter isn't strong enough.

Sheild world sentinels are a fair match if they are pilotable, about 20 or so could vaporize a Covenant capital ship.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Gomu Gomu no Pistol?
> I don't know what would happen to rubber/flesh if it touched an energy shield.
> 
> But, if MC can take 50 caliber sniper shot to the chest and still walk around, his shield/armor must be damn good.
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed
Link removed
Link removed




Early Luffy rapes


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Vid equivalent to above

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NulzUeFg2ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Aug 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Chapter one Luffy kills MC.
> 
> Seriously.



I wouldn't go that far, you wouldn't need to go too far to find a Luffy who could kill MC though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Master Chief loses by forfeit.
> 
> He never showed up because he was in the kitchen making Samus a sandwich.



**


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2012)

A MAC gun would leave nothing left of him.


----------



## SsjAzn (Aug 17, 2012)

Solar12 said:


> Master Chief has access to the entire Halo arsenal. (vehicles included)
> Has his MJOLNIR armor.
> Has Cortana.
> 
> ...



Lol at this thread, do you seriously think Master chief can take out someone who's been building busting since east blue?  
Battle 2 & 4 are seriously ridiculous buddy... Post TS Luffy's weakest attacks are around high end multi city block level, and his serious moves are around town level. Chief gets pulverized..


----------



## Calamity (Aug 17, 2012)

It's fairly evident the OP is quite new to VS Debating and needs to lurk more.


----------

